# Do you tip your handler?



## Liesje

For SV style conformation (WDA or USA), do you tip the handler or just pay the price they ask for?


----------



## TRITON

I think I've always tipped.


----------



## GranvilleGSD

I don't know since I handled my own dog. But I think it would be appropriate to tip them, as long as they did a good job with your dog.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Coming from the AKC world - most handlers EXPECT a tip if they win. The higher the win, the more 'tip' they expect.

So, if your dog went BOB - let's say $50.

If they went Group 1 - $100

If they go BIS - $300

If they got a BISS - $500 or more

Alot depends on the handler.


----------



## Liesje

Ha! Yeah right! Good thing I am not doing AKC, lol. 

This is for the SV ring, people don't really handle their own dogs otherwise I would, but I have to double handle (also a ton of work!). The fee for Nikon's class is $100 so I was thinking I'd give the handler $120?


----------



## GranvilleGSD

Geez, $100 to take a few laps around a ring? I think I'm gonna go into handling and get paid to exercise!


----------



## Liesje

> Originally Posted By: shepherdmom12Geez, $100 to take a few laps around a ring? I think I'm gonna go into handling and get paid to exercise!


I don't know what the higher classes charge, probably a LOT more!! Dogs vying for VAs and top Vs in the working classes mostly have pro handlers from Germany, and not only do you pay them, but you pay to put them up for 5 days and pay all their food and expenses, bar tab, etc. I did a few tries at handling during ring training, mostly so the owner of the dog could learn to double (I have little interest in handling in the SV ring) and it was MUCH harder than the handling I've done in AKC/UKC with Nikon and his AKC/UKC conformation class (and for the SV stuff I had 3-4 month old puppies!). It looks so easy, but it's hard, and....different. I think mainly b/c the dog and your double handler is all you have. No bait, no squeaky toys, no show collar to control the head. Also, definitely a work out!


----------



## 24kgsd

$100 for a Baby Puppy Class? Too much! Unless...you are talking about Walter Koetters from Germany or someone of his caliber. Consideration for a tip should be made after the class is over.


----------



## Xeph

I certainly don't expect tips....they're nice, but not expected. People who charge "extra" for doing their blasted job are ridiculous I think.

$100 "tip" for a G1? It's not a tip if it isn't voluntary....way to pad the bill.

Maybe that's why I'll never be a good businesswoman...


----------



## Liesje

Jackie you are too kind!

LOL I'm always out of the loop when it comes to tipping. I work in a service industry but we're not even allowed to accept tips or gifts where I work. For my web stuff I never expect a tip, I just charge what I want to make. If I do a non-profit and don't charge them, sometimes they give me a tip or gift which is nice, but I would still do it.


----------



## Xeph

> Quote:Jackie you are too kind!


And that's why I'll always be poor! LOL!

By the way, I want to note that BECAUSE I don't expect tips, I seem to get tipped MORE often...that's my perception at least! And my tips don't HAVE to be monetary.

While I do look at the check and sometimes notice that though the bill is supposed to be $200 I've been given $225, I ALWAYS ask to make sure that they weren't just off in lala land and miswrote (Personally I think THAT is good business). If it is a tip, I graciously accept. I'm not going to turn down the money or work for a "No! I inisist!" I'm not stupid 

And sometimes my "tip" is having my lunch bought for me, or an inexpensive pair of show shoes from Payless  Really, I'm happy with my general payment and being treated with respect/told that I presented the dog well. Anything extra is a nicety.


----------



## Andaka

When Tag was out on the show circuit with Julie all off the time, I kept my eyes and ears open for things she might need. One bonus was a new dog crate, one time it was just a velcro-closure dog food bag to keep the corgis out of it, and often it was a box of chocolates!

But like Jackie said, a bonus should be just that -- a bonus!


----------



## Liesje

> Originally Posted By: GSDRule$100 for a Baby Puppy Class?


Hey he's Junior not Baby!









She was the first person to actually respond to my e-mail so I went with her. 21 years experience, handles judge's dogs, breed warden. Good enough for me, I'm too busy to be picky!


----------



## 24kgsd

> Originally Posted By: AndakaWhen Tag was out on the show circuit with Julie all off the time, I kept my eyes and ears open for things she might need. One bonus was a new dog crate, one time it was just a velcro-closure dog food bag to keep the corgis out of it, and often it was a box of chocolates!
> 
> But like Jackie said, a bonus should be just that -- a bonus!



Hi Daphne,

I used Julia Foster for one of my dogs too. She was awesome!!! I gave her tips similar to what you did. If you see her please tell her I said hello and I hope she is doing well.


----------



## VTcoach

For SV style conformation shows here is what I have seen.
Local club show - $50
Regional - $75
Seiger Show - $100 and up

Tipping is up to you and depends on your relationship with the handler and how well you think the handler did.


----------



## Andaka

> Quote: Tipping is up to you and depends on your relationship with the handler and how well you think the handler did.


Or how badly your dog behaved!


----------



## Xeph

> Quote:Or how badly your dog behaved! )


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Liesje

I did end up tipping the handler for the Sieger Show, not based on the dog's placement but she was very clear in what she was asking me to do and gave me a lot of direction, being my first time. She was nice to my dog while we were waiting our turns.


----------



## arycrest

When Slider was being shown I paid for the handler, shows, pro-rated travel expenses & boarding. He didn't do much as a show dog, but the handler was wonderful with him. After I picked him up and brought him home, I asked Slider's breeder what I could do to say THANK YOU and she suggested that I sent the hander and his wife a gift certificate to Circuit City which I did.


----------

